# Swan



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 29, 2011)

Anybody know when the swan application period will be this year?
Thanks


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Due to the low number of swans this year the dwr had canceled the swan hunt. 

So no need to even bother putting in, save your money for another hunt. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Jk i think it's usually end of aug.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes it around end of aug.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Dustin convinced me to put in last year and this is the result. Just got him back from Tex.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Dustin convinced me to put in last year and this is the result. Just got him back from Tex.


i like how it turned out man. very nice


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

izzydog said:


> Dustin convinced me to put in last year and this is the result. Just got him back from Tex.


Hey Dustin I'm going to put in for the first time this year... You wanna show me how to hunt these monsters if I draw out? HAHA


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Im sure he will, just be prepared to hear WOO--WOooo- all day! 8)


@ d, ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*@ izzy*

Nice Moose dude. What did he score? How wide??


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Nice Moose dude. What did he score? How wide??


He was the world record smallest moose!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingpennington said:


> Hey Dustin I'm going to put in for the first time this year... You wanna show me how to hunt these monsters if I draw out? HAHA


you draw hit me up and I will take you out after it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey I know I could look this up quick enough, but I figured you guys could answer me even faster:
Can you hunt swans on Salt creek WMA and Public shooting grounds WMA? (that is, if you draw a permit) -Thanks


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*To your left in the sidebar: "UTAH DWR" page 25, waterfowl 2012-13 Guidebook.*

*Area open to swan hunting*:Boundary 
begins in Salt Lake City at I-80 and I-15; north 
on I-15 to Exit 363 (Forest Street); west on this 
street to the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge 
northern boundary; west along this northern 
boundary to the north and most western 
corner of the refuge at latitude 41.53 decimal
degrees (NAD 83 datum); west cross country 
on this latitude to the East Promontory Road; 
north on this road to SR-83; north on SR-83 to 
I-84; west on I-84 to SR-30; southwest on SR-30 to the Nevada-Utah state line; south on this 
state line to I-80; east on I-80 to I-15


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks,.... but my memory seems to have drawn a blank as to where Salt creek and Public shooting grounds are exactly located-O,-. Does this mean they ARE in the boundary?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They are out of the boundary


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Go here:
http://pubs.usgs.gov/wri/wri994189/PDF/WRI99-4189.pdf

Page three, upper right quadrant. North to south, you'll see Salt Creek, PSG, and Bear River.

Hope this helps...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Hey I know I could look this up quick enough, but I figured you guys could answer me even faster:
> Can you hunt swans on Salt creek WMA and Public shooting grounds WMA? (that is, if you draw a permit) -Thanks


they are out of the boundary. no hunting swans there and they watch it really close to. you can only hunt swans from bear river south to north temple.


----------

